# Is Brazil a Third World Country?



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

WANCH said:


> I don't think the term "Third World" doesn't exist anymore.


So it still exists. :|


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Brazilian cities have better skylines.


----------



## rod_regio (Sep 18, 2005)

Third World?? what, we live on 3 planets or what? that term is not used anymore.. its descriminatory... developed and in development is better. and brazil is in between... it's called NIC's (new industalized countries) industralized economies but with a lot of poverty and inequality, and it's part of the "BRICM" block, (Brazil, Russia, India, China and Mexico).. these five economies will be one of the 10 largest ecnonomies on the globe by 2030, so say analysts...


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Not again this boring bloody question hno:

Once and for all: Third World has nothing to do with povertry but with politics and is even an outdated term. So get over it!!!

And generally: 
- Brazil is a transition country - it is highly industrialized but has still big regional disparities. 
- It is in terms of HDI more or less on the same level as EE. 
- BR is the 10th biggest economy by GDP (third on the continent after USA and Canada)
- In GDP per capita BR is somewhere in the mid-section similar to Carribean or some EE countries.
- Where Brazil is really at the rear end of the scale is the income inequality: its gini coefficient is one of the worst in the world - one of the reasons for its extremly high crime rates.


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

1. This thread has nothing to do with CityTalk.

2. Threads like these tend to lead to a lot of unnecessary country-bashing, which is discouraged.


----------

